# Benefits of registering?



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Resale if ever needed. Showing.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Mule's are naturally sterile , they can't reproduce, even mares.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehe I know, thats why I said he couldn't breed even if he wasn't gelded =P.

I am interested in showing him so I will get him registered. =)
I never registered Sammy although I probably should have. =/


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there an age limit on when you can still register your horse?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you don't have to have a registered horse to show. They only need to be registered if you're going to breed shows and stuff like that.

I have a horse that isn't registered and we plan on showing in the summer.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry for the DP
I dont believe there is an age limit, but (i know from looking at aqha) that the longer you wait to register, the more expensive it is.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Do read this. It is quite good:

http://www.trot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1114


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i would say the benefits for registering are the following:

increase in value as proven age and pedigree
saftey as you'll have documentation saying your the owner
could show if you want


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am sorry, that link doesn't appear to work. Here is this:
Just how important are those papers? - Trot.org Forums


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

toosleepy said:


> saftey as you'll have documentation saying your the owner


this is not true in all states. i know here in Iowa registration papers are NOT proof of ownership. we had a gelding of ours stolen out of our pasture. the lady, a very well know APHA breeder here in Iowa, cut our fence while she knew we would be away at a show and took him. she admitted she had him, but because we did not have a "legal bill of sale" here in Iowa. we could not prove he was ours. she got trespassing fines, a big lawyer bill, and a crippled horse. (he was kicked in the stifle while in her possession.)


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

that is a shame but if you had a legal bill of sale with his reg. # on it, you would prove ownership. also having the papers with your name on it, and mabye a coggins test with his reg.#'s on it would have helped too. I know some people who microchip thier horses, that info would also have the reg. # programed into the chip info.


----------

